
China Plans to Launch an 'Artificial Moon' to Light Up the Night Skies - scrumbledober
http://time.com/5429288/china-chengdu-artificial-moon/
======
Hongwei
What about clouds? Lights that only work x% of the time isn't that useful,
they'll still need to maintain all standard infrastructure which will surely
wipe out the potential savings.

Plus the existing huge debt burden that we're starting to learn about, I doubt
the central gov would greenlight this in front of on-the-ground problems.

~~~
scrumbledober
Clouds would definitely lower the amount of light coming through, but a cloudy
full moon night is still much brighter than a clear night with a new moon.
(note this does not mean I think this 'artificial moon' is a good idea)

